
Show HN: Tool for maintenance notifications: Emcee - sverhagen
https://emcee.online
======
sverhagen
Emcee is a public beta, and free to use. "Master the ceremony of maintaining
and updating (software) systems." The ideas behind Emcee are simple: if you
manage (software) systems that require maintenance, let the users of these
systems know before, during and after the maintenance.

[https://emcee.online](https://emcee.online)

Let users know about the upcoming maintenance events in a manner that is
structured, standardized and recognizable.

Let me know if you have any questions, and I'd love your feedback, or
otherwise just to welcome you as a user (again, it's free). Thank you.

